# PE Civil - Sample Questions book for sale



## elmrock (Sep 8, 2010)

Principles and Practice of Engineering

PE Civil

Sample Questions &amp; Solutions

NCEES

ISBN 978-1-932613-31-5

Asking $45 -- Purchased new in Spring 2010 for $75- still like new!

Chicagoland area for pickup, or I will ship.

Please send me a message if you are interested.


----------

